# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Brivis Buffalo 85  Electronic Heater Controller Problem

## BPete

Hi everyone, 
I have a problem with a Brivis Buffalo 85 ducted heating system where the fan is constantly running, even when the thermostat has turned the gas jets off. This results in cold air blowing into the house, defeating the purpose of having ducted heating.  :Annoyed:  
I had a heater technician come and look at the system because initially it had stopped working completely. He fixed a problem with the fan but left without checking that the system was running properly, so soon after he left I discovered the above problem. When he eventually came back he said that the Electronic Heater Controller is blown and will cost over $800 to fix. I dont really want to spend that sort of money as Ill be renovating in the next year and will probably replace the whole system then. 
As the attached picture shows, the controller is still getting power, so Im not sure if it has actually blown. However, the red lights that are lit do indicate there is some sort of problem. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this issue or could I even obtain a cheap second-hand controller from someone disposing of an old system and use that as a replacement? 
Cheers, 
Peter

----------


## plum

There is a bloke on ebay often selling Tek boxes for about 100 bucks.

----------


## watson

Here's a bloke selling the whole thingo    Brivis Buffalo 85 | eBay

----------


## watson

And a bloke selling the Tex Board  Tek 304 Circuit Board for Brivis Buffalo HE5 Gas Ducted Heater | eBay

----------


## plum

That's a great buy it now price for that unit, well spotted Watson.
That tek box is for a different model, and with no warranty, a bit pricey.

----------


## BPete

Thanks for the info. I'll check out ebay and see what I can find.

----------

